# CT. WILD LIFE PICTURES



## african cake queen (May 22, 2011)

[/img] NIGHT PICTURES!




[/img]


----------



## Nay (May 22, 2011)

Excellent!!! I have been talking about getting one of those motion cameras to set up, (I would think that's what took these??) 
I love it, thanks for posting. I'm near Northampton MA, where in CT are you? Pretty close as far as most folks here.
Nay


----------



## african cake queen (May 22, 2011)

Nay said:


> Excellent!!! I have been talking about getting one of those motion cameras to set up, (I would think that's what took these??)
> I love it, thanks for posting. I'm near Northampton MA, where in CT are you? Pretty close as far as most folks here.
> Nay



I LIVE IN MILFORD, CT. BEEN TRYING TO GET A PICTURE OF A WHITE SQUIRREL, HES TOO FAST! SEE YOU, LINDY


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 22, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## jaizei (May 22, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## coreyc (May 22, 2011)

Great pic's The one of the Bobcat is awesome


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 22, 2011)

That one of the bobcat is amazing!! The wildlife people keep telling us that there are no Bibcat's in CT!!! You just proved them wrong!! Really great pics Lindy!


----------



## african cake queen (May 22, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That one of the bobcat is amazing!! The wildlife people keep telling us that there are no Bibcat's in CT!!! You just proved them wrong!! Really great pics Lindy!



pictures were taken less than a mile from my house in milford, ct. lindy


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I love pictures of wild animals  Thanks for sharing!


----------

